# Pre-war French road bike L'Eroica project -- need advice on parts



## BlackRockJohhny (Apr 21, 2018)

Hello!

I recently bought a bike that I believe is pre-WWII.  See the attached pic (sorry, I don't have the bike yet).
As you can see it as the Oscar Egg Super Champion derailleur.   It has clincher rims (thank God).
I bought it on eBay from someone in France.

Assuming that the following parts are not original or period-correct (I don't know yet), can someone advise me as to where to find them:

bar tape
saddle
chain
pedals
Also, where I can I find the following period-correct items:

water bottle holders and water bottles for the handlebars
frame pump
saddle bag
clothing, shoes, goggles (ie, everything I need to wear)
What else (ie, what else should I get to fully fit it out for L'Eroica?)

Thanks in advance for your answers!

BlackRockJohnny


----------



## mongeese (Apr 21, 2018)

Where are you going to L’Eroica ?


----------



## BlackRockJohhny (Apr 21, 2018)

Actually, I might never get the chance to ride in a real L'Eroica.  Don't really know much about them.   I think there is one in Caliornia, but I live in Dallas.
If there is one in Texas, I could consider it.

But mainly, I just want to get the bike and all the gear setup as if I was going to a L'Eroica.  Just for fun!

Come to think of it, I might make quite a splash at the Hotter N Hell 100, held each year in Wichita Falls, TX!


----------



## petritl (Apr 21, 2018)

I can help you with a handlebar bottle cage and I believe I have an old French leather saddle (Pearl)


----------



## non-fixie (Apr 23, 2018)

That looks interesting! What is it? Any chance of a bigger picture? From what I _can _see, it will make a splash anywhere.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 23, 2018)

As @petritl said, a "Pearl" saddle would be very  suitable, "Brown" & "Ideale" are also good alternative saddle choices too.
EBay France is full of stuff from this period, log in and search. "velo ancien 1930" (or 1940), or "velo de course ancien", or just "velo ancien";  you'll be amazed at what's available.
Can we see more detail photos please, will help in dating.
I often ride 'eroica ' style, just for the sheer fun of it, never done an official eroica ride either.
Try the "tre emme caverni" website (italian, with english version available) for clothing, goggles etc.
Just enjoy riding it, nice machine!


----------



## BlackRockJohhny (May 24, 2019)

Getting back to this now, finally (a year later!).  Sorry for the late reply, and  thanks everyone for your helpful comments!
For some reason, I created another thread for this bike, after I received the bike. It has pics and more details.  You can find that thread here.

The main issue is that the shifting doesn't work well.
I'm wondering if the freewheel on the bike is wrong.  So, I bought a 16-17-18 that (according to my research) might be correct.
Also, as an aside, you'll notice that the wheel rims are wrong.  They are for rod brakes, so I'll be getting some rims for the caliper brakes that are on the bike.

Please have a look at the thread here and let me know what you think.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 24, 2019)

the shifter with detentes has the disadvantage compared to basic friction that you can't over-shift and adjust back.
That might be worth a try - go beyond the notch, finish the shift, and go back to the notch.
One thing I always do when I'm adjusting my derailleur cables is, on the slack side, adjust it just a little shorter than it needs to go.  Tighten and set the cable, then adjust the derailleur properly.
The cable will never have complete slack that way, and you always get immediate response from the shifter.


----------

